# bottle opener



## hellize (Jul 3, 2018)

A little damascus beer bottle opener.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to post the video. As someone from America, half of the enjoyment is listening to you talk. Plus, blacksmith's shops always amaze me too, all those tools that just come out of no where. Please keep posting!


----------



## hellize (Jul 3, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post the video. As someone from America, half of the enjoyment is listening to you talk. Plus, blacksmith's shops always amaze me too, all those tools that just come out of no where. Please keep posting!


Hehe, thanks a lot!  Hope my accent wasn't unbearable. You know I never talk in English unfortunately, only write.
Well, they didn't come from nowhere  it is the hoard of the last 15 years at least.


----------

